# Windows 8 soll Xbox 360-Games abspielen können - Neue Gerüchte zum Windows 7-Nachfolger



## SebastianThoeing (12. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 8 soll Xbox 360-Games abspielen können - Neue Gerüchte zum Windows 7-Nachfolger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 8 soll Xbox 360-Games abspielen können - Neue Gerüchte zum Windows 7-Nachfolger


----------



## Sword_CH (12. Juli 2011)

Als Xbox und PC Gamer fände ich das fantastisch!


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Wer setzt solche unsinnigen Gerüchte in die Welt? 

Eigentlich erübrigt sich jede Diskussion zu diesem Thema, darum ganz kurz: wird nie passieren. Nie.


----------



## Skaty12 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe mal nicht! Die Grafik wird sich dadurch nicht auf PC Niveau verbessern und evtl wird es dann keine PC Spiele als solche nicht geben, sondern nur teurere Xbox Spiele...


----------



## Soulja110 (12. Juli 2011)

Vom Prinzip her find ichs auch ziemlich geil. Endlich Forza Motorsport auf dem PC beispielsweise. Jedoch gibts auch Nachteile. Wenn 360 Games dann auch auf Win8 laufen, haben die Publisher ja eigentlich garkeinenen Grund mehr, Multiplattformtitel für den PC zu optimieren. Man zockt die Games dann einfach mit der selben veralteten Grafik auf dem PC. Und was ist mit den Preisen der Games? PC ca 50 Euro, Xbox ca 70 Euro. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Games dann als PC/360 Version für 70 Euro kommen


----------



## Aithir (12. Juli 2011)

Man soll also monatlich Gebühren entrichten dafür, daß man Entwicklern Kosten erspart, daß man am Ende gezwungen wird, deutlich teuere Software zu kaufen, weil es nur noch eine X-BOX-Version geben wird und PC-Spiele so insgesamt teuerer werden, daß man ohne echten Gewinn und Mehrwert doch noch zum MS-Abonnementen wird, daß Microsoft so an jedem PC-Titel kassiert, weil der PC-Spieler die Hardwarekosten trägt und nicht wie der Konsolenspieler MS erst einmal Verlust beschert.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht! Die Grafik wird sich dadurch nicht auf PC Niveau verbessern und evtl wird es dann keine PC Spiele als solche nicht geben, sondern nur teurere Xbox Spiele...


 
wobei viel schlimmer als die Nicht bessere Grafik wird eher die schlechte Steuerung sein

hmmm, was mir dann allerdings in den Sinn kommt, was auch eher dagegen spricht, aber würde man dann nicht Raubkopierte Konsolenspiele ohne Mod-Chip weil auch ohne Konsole dann spielen können?
Und so ein geschiss wie da mit Raubkopien, Gebrauchtverkauf und ehrliche Kundenrepresalien gemacht wird, dann würde ich das auch eher in den Bereich der Wunschträume stellen


----------



## DrProof (12. Juli 2011)

also windows könnte die xbox360 umgebung nur in win8 emulieren um das Hardwareproblem zu umgehen... dann müssten sie aber den emulator immer weiter supporten.. das macht alles kein sinn und die abogebühr auch nicht. Kann sein das es ein Bonus ist für Xbox live Gold user, oder gibts dann ein Diamond abo... 
Die wirtschaftliche Idee dahinter scheint ja gut zu sein, aber man kennt Microsoft... Das kann nix geben... oder wirds ne Vbox? dann sind wir alle verdammt... die ist immernoch schrott...  
hat microsoft eigentlich soviele Praktikanten um so nen Xbox360 emulator zu programmieren?


----------



## Viper0201 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich persöhnlich hätte damit kein Problem solange es nur die Xbox360-only Spiele betrifft (Gears, Forza, Halo,...) und natürlich wäre ein Update oder Service ganz gut was dann auch die Xbox720 Spiele kompatibel macht. Es ist ja schon länger bekannt das sich Windows 8 auf Gamer konzentrieren soll, daher find ich das schon möglich.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Aithir schrieb:


> Man soll also monatlich Gebühren entrichten dafür, daß man Entwicklern Kosten erspart, daß man am Ende gezwungen wird, deutlich teuere Software zu kaufen, weil es nur noch eine X-BOX-Version geben wird und PC-Spiele so insgesamt teuerer werden, daß man ohne echten Gewinn und Mehrwert doch noch zum MS-Abonnementen wird, daß Microsoft so an jedem PC-Titel kassiert, weil der PC-Spieler die Hardwarekosten trägt und nicht wie der Konsolenspieler MS erst einmal Verlust beschert.


Wooah ... soviele falschen Informationen in einem Satz. 

Niemand ist gezwungen monatliche Gebühren zu entrichten, weder jetzt noch in naher Zukunft. Des Weiteren hat die Entertainmentsparte von MS, namentlich Xbox, einen Mrd. Gewinn erzielt ... d.h. von einem Verlustgeschäft kann bei MS bei weitem nicht mehr die Rede sein. 

Richtig ist, dass die Xbox Spiele auf Grund von Lizenzabgaben teurer sind, fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass die Qualität der meisten (!) 360 Spiele, was das handwerkliche betrifft, über alle Zweifel erhaben ist, was auch den MS Testroutinen geschuldet sein dürfte.


----------



## 1611andi (12. Juli 2011)

Wird niemals passieren. Warum? Ganz einfach: Die Laufwerke. Microsoft benutzt spezielle Laufwerke, die nur in der XB360 verwendet werden und eben diese könne die XB360 DVD's auch nur lesen. Es gibt nur vier Samsung Laufwerke für den PC, die die auslesen können:
Samsung SH-D162C
Samsung SH-D162D
Samsung SH-D163A
Samsung SH-D163B
Diese vier Modelle sind in der Lage, die Spiele zu lesen.
Ergo: Laufwerk kaufen, oder MS müsste ein externes Laufwerk zum Abspielen anbieten, was dann, wie man MS kennt, so teuer wird, dass man sich gleich ne XB360 kaufen kann.

Persönliche Meinung:
Bitte lasst die Konsolenspiele aus den PC's raus.


----------



## Odin333 (12. Juli 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> also windows könnte die xbox360 umgebung nur in win8 emulieren um das Hardwareproblem zu umgehen... dann müssten sie aber den emulator immer weiter supporten.. das macht alles kein sinn und die abogebühr auch nicht. Kann sein das es ein Bonus ist für Xbox live Gold user, oder gibts dann ein Diamond abo...
> Die wirtschaftliche Idee dahinter scheint ja gut zu sein, aber man kennt Microsoft... Das kann nix geben... oder wirds ne Vbox? dann sind wir alle verdammt... die ist immernoch schrott...
> hat microsoft eigentlich soviele Praktikanten um so nen Xbox360 emulator zu programmieren?



Wo bitte steht im Text irgend etwas von emulieren? Das wäre viel zu aufwändig. Es ist noch überhaupt nichts bekannt, wie Microsoft das anstellen will bzw. ob die Gerüchte überhaupt wahr sind.

Möglichkeit 1:
Windows 8 wurde komplett umprogrammiert um auch auf den ARM-Prozessoren lauffähig zu sein - evtl. ist man dort auf eine Möglichkeit gestossen.
Möglichkeit 2:
Microsoft setzt seit Geraumer Zeit auf die Cloud. Der Service soll etwas kosten. Hat man jemand an ein Pendant zu OnLive gedacht?


----------



## HMCpretender (12. Juli 2011)

Da glaub ich nicht dran.


----------



## Vordack (12. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer setzt solche unsinnigen Gerüchte in die Welt?
> 
> Eigentlich erübrigt sich jede Diskussion zu diesem Thema, darum ganz kurz: wird nie passieren. Nie.


 
War auch meine erster Gedanke.


----------



## billy336 (12. Juli 2011)

wär zu schön um wahr zu sein^^


----------



## AWYN (12. Juli 2011)

so kehrt noch mehr konsolenkultur auf dem PC ein. als ob wir nicht schon genug ports miterleben mussten... ich find die idee auf der einen seite echt genial! fühlt sich irgendwie wie die gute alte SNES Emu zeit an. auf der anderen seite werden wir uns in zukunft wohl endgültig von gut gemachten waschechten PC-games verabschieden können.


----------



## cell81469 (12. Juli 2011)

Nett wärs schon aber doch extrem unwahrscheinlich auch wenn die Abo gebühr idee es echt wirkend macht


----------



## Wamboland (12. Juli 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2:
> Microsoft setzt seit Geraumer Zeit auf die Cloud. Der Service soll etwas kosten. Hat man jemand an ein Pendant zu OnLive gedacht?


 Klingt für mich noch am logischsten. Alles andere wäre von der technischen Umsetzung zu umständlich um sich zu lohnen. 

Ich glaube aber irgendwie nicht dran ^^


----------



## Shadowlord666 (12. Juli 2011)

Das Gerücht kursiert ja schon seit ner ganzen Weile. Ob ich das gut fände, weiß ich nicht so genau. Für die Preise der PC-Spiele könnte das negative Folgen haben und vermutlich würde sich dann jedes Spiel am PC wie ein Konsolenspiel anfühlen. Andererseits wäre damit auch die Zeit vorbei, in der man als PC-only-Spieler neidisch auf Titel schauen muss, die konsolenexklusiv erscheinen (von Nintendo- und Sony-Exklusivtiteln abgesehen).   

Mein Tipp: Mit den X-Box 360-Spielen wirds auch unter Windows 8 nix, da ja wie bereits gesagt wurde die Datenträger an den meisten PCs nicht gelesen werden können. Bei einer Nachfolgekonsole sähe das aber wieder anders aus: Entweder erscheinen die Spiele dann auf Blu-Ray oder werden nur noch als Downloads verkauft. Und die "X-Box 720" wird als eine Art Komplett-PC im Konsolendesign mit Windows 8 von Microsoft vertrieben.

Also dass Microsoft den PC- und Konsolen-Spielemarkt mit Windows 8 und "X-Box 720" zusammenlegt, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich rechne schon seit Jahren mit einem solchen Schritt. Eine interessante Entwicklung wärs zumindest.


----------



## LevArris1 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich fände es nicht so gut, xbox-Spiele einfach so am PC spielen zu können.
Das hätte bestimmt üble folgen für die PC-Spiele-Kultur.


----------



## acti0n (12. Juli 2011)

Shadowlord666 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Mit den X-Box 360-Spielen wirds auch unter Windows 8 nix, da ja wie bereits gesagt wurde die Datenträger an den meisten PCs nicht gelesen werden können.



Das ist nicht wahr! Windows 8 muss lediglich ihr Dateisystem unterstützen. 

Rein mechanisch sind sie wie DVDs


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Juli 2011)

Wird mit sicherheit so nicht passieren, wer würde sich dann noch extra eine XBox 360 kaufen? 
Andererseits würde das natürlich Windows noch attraktiver machen, trotzdem glaube ich sowas nicht.
Aber ich fände es natürlich extrem geil, als großer Fan der Halo Reihe und in angesicht der Ankündigung von Halo 4


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Juli 2011)

1611andi schrieb:


> Wird niemals passieren. Warum? Ganz einfach: Die Laufwerke. Microsoft benutzt spezielle Laufwerke, die nur in der XB360 verwendet werden und eben diese könne die XB360 DVD's auch nur lesen. Es gibt nur vier Samsung Laufwerke für den PC, die die auslesen können:
> Samsung SH-D162C
> Samsung SH-D162D
> Samsung SH-D163A
> ...


 

wenn das stimmt wäre natürlich wahrscheinlich, dass das über nen onlienservice geht, Cloudmäßig, dass das Spiel direkt auf den Rechner gestreamt wird. Dann würden sie auch gleich den Raubkopierern einen Riegel vorschieben


----------



## hatteee (12. Juli 2011)

Da ist ein schritt nach hinten, schon jetzt hat man Grafik/Ki einbüßen oder sonstige weil die Konsolen nicht aufrüstbar sind....
Die Einführung auf win8 die, die 360 spiele lauffähig machen sollen, deute er dahin das eine neue Generation 720 in den Start löchern steht........
und man für die Alten Game´s noch absahnen will.
Dann würde die Fähigkeit auf win 8 auch Sinn machen für 360 games....
Denke mal das die new 720 Titel nach wie vor nur auf Xbox spielbar sind..............


----------



## 1611andi (12. Juli 2011)

acti0n schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr! Windows 8 muss lediglich ihr Dateisystem unterstützen.
> 
> Rein mechanisch sind sie wie DVDs



Aber wenn die Laufwerke die nicht lesen können, wird das auch Softwaretechnisch nix.
Wenn es wirklich nur daran läge, gebe es schon längst eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Es ist herrlich wieviel Unwissenheit hier doch verbreitet wird. 

Selbstverständlich kann ein normales DVD Laufwerk auch die Xbox360 Medien lesen, warum? Ganz einfach, weil ein ordinärer DVD Brenner auch Xbox360 Spiele brennen kann. Einzige Voraussetzung: der DVD Brenner muss DL Rohlinge verarbeiten können und die Brennsoftware muss den Layerbreak richtig setzen können ... das dürften also gefühlte 99% aller Brenner hinbekommen. 

Die besagten Laufwerke werden zum *auslesen* benötigt, weil diese nämlich die Kopierschutzinformationen 1:1 auslesen und speichern können. Allerdings muss man diese Laufwerk, AFAIK, erst modifzieren, damit sich diese wie "echte" 360 Laufwerke verhalten.

D.h. bereits jetzt kann man die Information von 360 Spielen ohne Probleme lesen ... nur das Verarbeiten fällt doch sehr schwer. Wenn man sich anschaut, wie sich die Community um PS2 (!) Emulatoren bemüht und wieviel Ressourcen diese verbrauchen, fällt wohl eine Emulierung weg, nativ Verarbeiten der Dateien funktioniert auch nicht, weil diese auf einer ganz anderen Architektur programmiert wurden.


----------



## 1611andi (12. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist herrlich wieviel Unwissenheit hier doch verbreitet wird.
> 
> Selbstverständlich kann ein normales DVD Laufwerk auch die Xbox360 Medien lesen, warum? Ganz einfach, weil ein ordinärer DVD Brenner auch Xbox360 Spiele brennen kann. Einzige Voraussetzung: der DVD Brenner muss DL Rohlinge verarbeiten können und die Brennsoftware muss den Layerbreak richtig setzen können ... das dürften also gefühlte 99% aller Brenner hinbekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, man brennt die Spiele auf die DVD-R DL Rohlinge, und die Spiele sind danach auch lesbar. Aber wie gesagt: Auf Rohlingen.
Aber keine originalen Medien. Du hast es ja schon gesagt, man muss die Kopierschutzinformationen 1:1 auslesen können, damit man auch annehmen kann, dass es sich um ein Original handelt. Normale Laufwerke können das nicht. Ansonsten, wenn das wirklich realisiert wird, kann man sich die Spiele einfach brennen und auf Windows 8 loszocken. Ergo: Man bräuchte dieses Laufwerk.
Falls das wirklich so wäre, würde der Absatz von 50-er Spindeln dramatisch ansteigen 

Außerdem ist es so unwahrscheinlich, dass das kommt, dass sich wie gesagt, eigentlich jede Diskussion erübrigt.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Moment, ich sprach vom 'lesen', nicht das diese Medien irgendwelche Checks von MS passieren würden. Bereits jetzt ist es doch möglich diese Dinge zu emulieren, d.h. den Security Check zu Umgehen ( per Hardware oder Software ) ist kein Problem.

Das einzige Problem ist es halt mit den Daten etwas anzufangen, und genau daran wird es scheitern. Da wird auch ein Windows 8, was es übrigens schon als Vorab Version im Netz gibt ( aktuelle c't hat ein Preview ) nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer setzt solche unsinnigen Gerüchte in die Welt?
> 
> Eigentlich erübrigt sich jede Diskussion zu diesem Thema, darum ganz kurz: wird nie passieren. Nie.


 
Soweit ich weiß, war das nur eine Seite die irgendwann dieses Gerücht - schon vor Wochen - in die Welt gesetzt hat und die anderen haben das alle übernommen.


----------



## UthaSnake (12. Juli 2011)

...aha ^^
Ein offiziller XBOX360 Emulator????
Wohl eher nicht 

WENN es so sein sollte, könnte man jedenfalls Alan Wake nachholen.... und ...
gabs nur mehr xbox exklusive INTERESSANTE titel? ^^


----------



## gammelbude (12. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist herrlich wieviel Unwissenheit hier doch verbreitet wird.
> [...]
> Wenn man sich anschaut, wie sich die Community um PS2 (!) Emulatoren bemüht und wieviel Ressourcen diese verbrauchen, fällt wohl eine Emulierung weg, nativ Verarbeiten der Dateien funktioniert auch nicht, weil diese auf einer ganz anderen Architektur programmiert wurden.



Mh, die Playstation 2 zu emulieren ist selbst auf aktuellen PCs schwierig. Stimmt. Ebenso GameCube oder Xbox Spiele. Teilweise echt grausam wie langsam die laufen. Wenn sie überhaupt laufen.
Dennoch können PS3 (Fat Lady) PS2, Wii GameCube und Xbox360 (sehr viele) Xbox Spiele problemlos wiedergeben. Und das trotz stellenweise stark unterschiedlicher Hardware. Bei so manchem GameCube Spiel geht selbst ein i5 oder i7 in die Knie.

Vielleicht liegt es ja einfach daran das die Community keinerlei Einsicht in die Funktionsweisen der Konsolen oder direkten Zugriff auf den Code der Betriebssysteme und Spiele hat? Geschweige denn Ahnung wie sie die Hardware ansteuern?
Und nicht daran das eine Emulation per se nicht möglich ist?


----------



## Mentor501 (12. Juli 2011)

Leute, ihr erzählt hier was von Emulatoren und beachtet weder, dass jene auf einer eher Löchrigen Fancommunity beruhen die zudem wenig Hintergrundwissen über die Konsolen selbst haben sowie das Hintergrund OS dieser Konolen kaum bis gar nicht kennen.

Windows 8 hingegen kommt von Microsoft, ich fände das jedenfalls nicht wirklich unwahrscheinlich, vielleicht hat Microsoft das gemeint, als sie sagten sie wollen mit Windows 8 wieder in Richtung Spieleplattform gehen, wer weiß.
Es gibt nur ein Problem: Es gibt so ziemlich kein XBox Exklusives Spiel das mich wirklich interessiert,... blöd.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Allerdings hatte die PS3 Fat Lady wie du sie liebevoll nennst quasi eine PS2 "inklusive", d.h. hier wurde nicht nur emuliert, sondern mit echter Hardware berechnet. 

Aus Kostengründen wurden diese Bauteile in der Slim gestrichen ... seitdem kann die PS3 Slim keine PS2 Spiele mehr abspielen. 

Bei der 360 möchte ich meine Hände nicht für ins Feuer legen, könnte mir aber etwas ähnliches vorstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Leute, ihr erzählt hier was von Emulatoren und beachtet weder, dass jene auf einer eher Löchrigen Fancommunity beruhen die zudem wenig Hintergrundwissen über die Konsolen selbst haben sowie das Hintergrund OS dieser Konolen kaum bis gar nicht kennen.


Ich glaub du verkennst die Leistung von spezialisierter Hardware etwas. Es macht einen Unterschied ob du die Hardware zum einen direkt ansprechen kannst und hier Bauteile hast, die nur für eine Aufgabe entwickelt wurden, oder ob du einen PC hast, der hier bestimmte Dinge emulieren muss.


----------



## spooky3000 (12. Juli 2011)

rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet frage ich mich, wieso MS seine gut laufende videokonsole mit einer windows 8 applikation schwächt?
ich halte diese nachricht für hoax, da der verlust, konsolen zu verkaufen schwerer wiegt, als spieleherstellern eine erleichterung zu verschaffen, auf zwei plattformen gleichzeitig ihre games absetzen zu können, ohne auch dafüpr 2x programmiert haben zu müssen.


----------



## MarkusFunke (12. Juli 2011)

Trotz allen Contra-Argumenten überwiegt doch bei mir die Freude, endlich Spiele wie Forza, Red Dead Redemption, Bayonetta, Castlevania usw. zu spielen.
Die Streaming-Idee würde mir ganz gut gefallen, dann bräuchte ich mir keine Sorgen wegen der Hardware zu machen (zocke auf nem Laptop, den man leider nicht so einfach aufrüsten kann).


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2011)

MarkusFunke schrieb:


> Trotz allen Contra-Argumenten überwiegt doch bei mir die Freude, endlich Spiele wie Forza, Red Dead Redemption, Bayonetta, Castlevania usw. zu spielen.
> Die Streaming-Idee würde mir ganz gut gefallen, dann bräuchte ich mir keine Sorgen wegen der Hardware zu machen (zocke auf nem Laptop, den man leider nicht so einfach aufrüsten kann).


 
ähm
das sind nicht wirklich Contra Argumente, das sind eher Thesen warum das nicht kommen wird bzw. das Gerücht falsch ist
bzw. nicht alles sind Contraargumente


----------



## LostHero (12. Juli 2011)

> Sie müssten nur für Xbox 360 programmieren und hätten so gleichzeitig ein PC-Spiel am Start.



um damit auch noch die letzte hoffnung auf bessere grafik bei PC ports zu zerstören?


----------



## MarkusFunke (12. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> das sind nicht wirklich Contra Argumente, das sind eher Thesen warum das nicht kommen wird bzw. das Gerücht falsch ist
> bzw. nicht alles sind Contraargumente



War so auch garnicht gemeint. Ich meinte damit bloß alle Contra-Argumente, die es gibt zu diesem (möglichen) Vorhaben, sowas wie "es gibt dann vielleicht keine richtigen PC-Ports" und "man müsste dann mehr und mehr die teureren 360-Spiele kaufen". Ich wollte damit nicht ausdrücken, dass alles, was hier steht, auch Contra-Argumente sind.

Edit: Im Kommentar über mir steht so ein Contra-Argument, was ich gemeint habe. Und trotz all dieser, die es gibt, würde ich mich freuen, 360-Spiele auf dem PC zu zocken.


----------



## STuK4 (12. Juli 2011)

also ich fänds gut, zweifle jedoch noch


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. Juli 2011)

mit abo gebühren vollkommen uninteressant für mich


----------



## sickboxx (12. Juli 2011)

Wow, DAS ist eine News ... dann könnten wir Deadly Premonition auf PC zocken ... wahnsinn!


----------



## Nihiletex (12. Juli 2011)

Onlinefunktionen nur gegen Bezahlung, dazu fast keine Exklusivtitel (und für mich überhaupt keine) und das alles in maximal 720p mit verwaschenen Texturen? 
Nein danke.
Letztlich liefert das Entwicklern nur mehr Argumente für den PC keine Anpassungen vorzunehmen. Anstatt vernünftig zu portieren und die gegebenen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, kann dann gesagt werden: "Ne, lass die PC Spieler einfach die Xbox Version spielen".


----------



## Veez (12. Juli 2011)

Das würde Microsoft eh nie machen, damit würden die nur die X-Box töten


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (12. Juli 2011)

Vill bekommt die XBOX 720 einfach nur ne Version von Win 8 als OS drauf, die kann dann XBOX 720 (bzw. vill auch 360?) Spiele abspielen und das Rätsel wäre gelöst. 

Aber "Die Website insideris.com bezieht sich in ihrem Bericht auf angeblich vertrauenswürdige Quellen" sagt ja schon einiges. Wenn aber, bringt das natürlich Vor- und Nachteile (je nach Umsetzung)
Vorteil: größere auswahl an Spielen
Nachteile: Schlechte bis keine Ports und evtl. teuere Spiele.


----------



## Maddi20 (12. Juli 2011)

Veez schrieb:


> Das würde Microsoft eh nie machen, damit würden die nur die X-Box töten


 
naja wenn die 720 draussen is wird die 360 sowieso keiner mehr kaufen und wenn die dann 360 spiele aufm pc lauffähig machen wird sich der ein oder andere denken, hmm ne xbox wollte ich zwar nie haben aber das ein oder andere spiel wäre doch den kauf wert.
Ich zum beispiel habe genau SO bei Badcompany 1 gedacht. das spiel hätte mich unglaublich gereizt aber deswegen ne xbox zu kaufen kam für mich definitiv nicht in die tüte


----------



## Odin333 (12. Juli 2011)

Veez schrieb:


> Das würde Microsoft eh nie machen, damit würden die nur die X-Box töten


 
Natürlich, weil sich dann alle Welt von der gemütlichen Couch verabschiedet und es sich vor dem PC bequem macht.
Allen voran diejenigen, die mit PCs bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich viel anfangen konnten und sich nur mit solch spassigen Dingen wie "Hardware" auseinandersetzen können.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe Microsoft setzt das nicht um, damit die Leute hier im Forum - vor allem diejenigen, die wirklich von nichts eine Ahnung zu haben scheinen (720p...) auch in Zukunft weiter meckern können, dass solche Hammergames wie Alan Wake, RDR, Gears of War, Forza Motorsport usw. Konsolen-exklusive Titel sind.


----------



## Odin333 (12. Juli 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> naja wenn die 720 draussen is wird die 360 sowieso keiner mehr kaufen und wenn die dann 360 spiele aufm pc lauffähig machen wird sich der ein oder andere denken, hmm ne xbox wollte ich zwar nie haben aber das ein oder andere spiel wäre doch den kauf wert.
> Ich zum beispiel habe genau SO bei Badcompany 1 gedacht. das spiel hätte mich unglaublich gereizt aber deswegen ne xbox zu kaufen kam für mich definitiv nicht in die tüte


 
Und wer hat dir geflüstert, dass mögliche XBox 720-Games nicht auf Windows 8 laufen werden?
Nochmal: dass die XBox360  in Windows 8 nur emuliert wird, ist sehr unwarscheinlich da viel zu rechenintensiv.


----------



## Maddi20 (12. Juli 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Und wer hat dir geflüstert, dass mögliche XBox 720-Games nicht auf Windows 8 laufen werden?
> Nochmal: dass die XBox360  in Windows 8 nur emuliert wird, ist sehr unwarscheinlich da viel zu rechenintensiv.


 
Die Thread überschrift hats mir geflüstert... wenn da steht 360 dann gehe ich davon aus dass 720 nicht mit eingeschlossen ist, denn logisch betrachtet wären 720 games für pc nahe des xbox720 releasedatums nun wirklich sinnfrei
und ich habe nie behauptet dass die spiele blos emuliert werden :/


----------



## sharoth (12. Juli 2011)

ganz ehrlich, allein RDR wäre das ganze wert. aber irgendwie hört sich das zu gut um wahrzusein an. Und die befürchtung hätte ich eher, das keiner mehr eine ordentliche pc portierung macht, da die spiele ja schon auf dem pc laufen und man noch 10-15 euro mehr kassieren kann, wenn jeder gezwungen ist die XBOX version zu kaufen.


----------



## Darknomis806 (12. Juli 2011)

das wäre ja echt geil wenn es so wäre


----------



## TwoSnake (12. Juli 2011)

das wäre total mies! es würden nur noch für konsolen programmierte games rauskommen, die nichteinmal für den pc optimiert wurden in sachen gameplay und grafik!


----------



## Maddi20 (12. Juli 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> das wäre total mies! es würden nur noch für  konsolen programmierte games rauskommen, die nichteinmal für den pc  optimiert wurden in sachen gameplay und grafik!


 

dann müsste man wenigstens nichtmehr aufrüsten ^^


----------



## DrNikRiviera (12. Juli 2011)

Naja, schätze die XBox 360 Käufe werden zurückgehen


----------



## Benerohnie (12. Juli 2011)

Das wäre doch fürs Interface eine Katastrophe...spannend wäre es trotzdem.


----------



## Mandavar (12. Juli 2011)

Oh mein Gott!!!! Das wäre KATASTROPHAL für die PC Spieler.

Sehr viele der Hersteller, die jetzt noch auf den PC portieren, werden es dan sicher nicht mehr tun. Sagt schon mal auf wiedersehen zu HD Texturpacks, kostenlosem DLC oder Menüs für Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## billy336 (12. Juli 2011)

Oh GOtt!!!! Das Wäre GENIAL für die PC Spieler.

Das Wäre die Rettung des PC als Spieleplattform. Warum denken hier immer alle, dass die Games in XBOX Qualität auf dem PC erscheinen? Ist doch schwachsinn. Die Games werden sich weiterentwicklen und zwar mit einem 100% technischen schub nur würde es dadurch keine Xbox Exklusiv-Titel mehr geben. Und falls es wirklich nur um Xbox 360 titel geht, dann bleiben uns (wie auch jetzt) immer noch die PC-Games von den Herstellern die mit ihrere Engine Protzen (Crysis, Battlefield)... aber nach wie vor lieber konsole-portierungen (Assasins creed, The elder scrolls, dead space...) als gar keine PC Games mehr oder nur noch free 2 play mist. Wenn es um Xbox 720 Games geht, wäre das natürlich genial.


----------



## Parady (12. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte, dass die Xbox720 Games auf Windows 8 laufen! Die Xbox 360 Spiele sind qualitativ nicht mehr gut genug. Aber wozu Abo-Gebühren? Die Xbox User zahlen für den Multiplayer, für den Singleplayer nicht. Das wäre unfair.


----------



## Darknomis806 (12. Juli 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!!!! Das wäre KATASTROPHAL für die PC Spieler.
> 
> Sehr viele der Hersteller, die jetzt noch auf den PC portieren, werden es dan sicher nicht mehr tun. Sagt schon mal auf wiedersehen zu HD Texturpacks, kostenlosem DLC oder Menüs für Maus und Tastatur.


 wo gibt es noch kostenlose DLC´s?


----------



## ADBtv (12. Juli 2011)

Die ticken nicht ganz richtig. Wenn die tatsächlich ein Abo von den PC spielern verlangen um online zu spielen dann können sie sich aber auf etwas gefasst machen.


----------



## Crizpy (12. Juli 2011)

Das wäre der aller aller aller aller größte fehler den Micrososft je machen würde,
ich bin froh das ich am PC mit meinem Silberaccount online umsonst zocken kann.
Einerseits war ich damals sehr sehr traurig das Halo nicht weiter für PC entwickelt wurde
andererseit bekommen die keinen Cent dafür das ich Online zocken darf!! 
Dann werd ich halt mit Windows 7 weiterleben!!


----------



## Sporti911 (12. Juli 2011)

Und auch hier wieder ein beispiel dafür das die geldgier keine grenzen kennt wie schon Activision, EA uvm. eine absolute frechheit meiner meinung nach aber was will man dagegen machen???


----------



## Mandavar (12. Juli 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> wo gibt es noch kostenlose DLC´s?


 
Zum Beispiel bei Shift 2 Unleashed. Da sind grad satte 1500 MB DLCs auf dem PC frei zum Download angeboten worden. Ich hab dazu auch hier auf PCGames ne Lesernews gemacht...  Auch The Witcher 2 hat für den PC kostenlose DLCs im Angebot. Und sowas wird es dann eventuell nicht mehr geben. Klar, sicher kann man sich dessen nie sein, aber ich wette, dass es zumindest ein paar Hersteller dann nicht mehr machen werden.


----------



## LikeMe (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn 360 Spiele auf Windows 8 laufen,
werden sich Raubkopierer sehr freuen.
Ich denke die Abo Pflicht (falts diese auch
für den Singleplayer gillt) wird kurzerhand
ausgehebelt und sämtlich Spiele werden
dann auch so laufen... da Wette ich drauf.
Ich denke es währe besser für Microsoft
auf der sichereren 360 zu bleiben.


----------



## LorD-AcE (12. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie diesen Schritt gehen werden da sie damit ihre Konsolenverkäufe einschränken würden. Welcher PC-Spieler würde da noch ne XBox360 kaufen nur um bestimmte Spiele spielen zu können.


----------



## CoDii84 (13. Juli 2011)

Das glaubt hier aber keiner wirklich oder???

Schonmal daran gedacht, das XBox360 Spiele schon immer (wie jedes andere Konsolenspiel) auf entsprechende Hardware zugeschrieben wird???
Wie will da ein PC mit klar kommen???

Da müsste im Windows 8 ja quasi nen Emulator für XBox360 stecken um das realisieren zu können.


----------



## Mister_Y (13. Juli 2011)

So-ein-unglaublicher-Unfug...

Die ganzen Spiele, die bisher einzig und allein auf die 360-Hardware optimiert wurden sollen plötzlich von Zauberhand auch perfekt auf allen anderen Systemen arbeiten? Wie soll das gehen?

Eine plötzliche Maus-Tastatur-Unterstützung ist ein ebensolcher Unfug! In einem Shooter wäre eine Umrechnung der Mauskoordinaten in Gamepadbewegungen ja noch Denkbar aber woher soll denn Beispielsweise das System wissen wo auf dem Bildschirm sich gerade ein Button befindet? Eine vernünftige Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur fällt nun mal nicht eben vom Himmel...

Dieser "Artikel" hat mich wirklich enttäuscht. Was soll das? Schlimm genug, dass ihr mit diesen ständigen "die 100 tollsten Beine in Spielen" News ohne Inhalt Klicks sammelt, aber ein solcher Sommerloch-Unfug auf Bildzeitungs-Niveau sollte wirklich unter eurer Würde sein. Es wäre besser, wenn man sich auf wenige hochwertige News, Tests und den (nebenbei sehr unterhaltsamen) Podcast konzentrieren würde.


----------



## Sven0815 (13. Juli 2011)

Mister_Y schrieb:


> So-ein-unglaublicher-Unfug...
> 
> Die ganzen Spiele, die bisher einzig und allein auf die 360-Hardware optimiert wurden sollen plötzlich von Zauberhand auch perfekt auf allen anderen Systemen arbeiten? Wie soll das gehen?
> 
> Eine plötzliche Maus-Tastatur-Unterstützung ist ein ebensolcher Unfug! In einem Shooter wäre eine Umrechnung der Mauskoordinaten in Gamepadbewegungen ja noch Denkbar aber woher soll denn Beispielsweise das System wissen wo auf dem Bildschirm sich gerade ein Button befindet? Eine vernünftige Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur fällt nun mal nicht eben vom Himmel...


 
Das Zauberwort ist Emulator. In Zeiten in denen jeder Zwei-Scheiben-Toaster leistungsfähiger als ´ne X-Box 360 ist ist nen Emulator nicht unbedingt so abwägig, gibts für die Playstation 1+2, die Nintendo- und Segakonsolen (SNES, Megadrive, Gameboy usw) und die erste XBox ja bspw auch schon, nur das das kleine Crews geproggt haben und nicht der Hersteller. 
Die Spiele werden dann dementsprechend angepasst, du hast ne Liste welche Spiele kompatibel sind wie bspw bei der PS3 mit PS2-Spielen und die Spiele rennen dann. Der Emulator rechnet Button, Klicks und die ganzen Eingaben um, fertig.

Was ich mich viel eher frage ist wer a) statt 45€ für nen PC-Spiel nun 69€ für nen XBox-Spiel ausgibt + b) auch noch das ABO bezahlt. Nen Abo bedeutet ja immmerhin das ich nur spielen kann wenn ich zahle,a lso Abo weg = Spiel nicht mehr lauffähig. Gerade bei der "Beliebtheit" von GfWL wird das wohl eher ne Lachnummer als nen funktionierendes System^^

An sich glaub ich aber auch nicht das die Meldung stimmt, so bescheuert zu glauben dasd as wirklich funktioniert ist nichtmal Microsoft..


----------



## Maddi20 (13. Juli 2011)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist Emulator. In Zeiten in denen jeder Zwei-Scheiben-Toaster leistungsfähiger als ´ne X-Box 360 ist ist nen Emulator nicht unbedingt so abwägig, gibts für die Playstation 1+2, die Nintendo- und Segakonsolen (SNES, Megadrive, Gameboy usw) und die erste XBox ja bspw auch schon, nur das das kleine Crews geproggt haben und nicht der Hersteller.
> Die Spiele werden dann dementsprechend angepasst, du hast ne Liste welche Spiele kompatibel sind wie bspw bei der PS3 mit PS2-Spielen und die Spiele rennen dann. Der Emulator rechnet Button, Klicks und die ganzen Eingaben um, fertig.
> 
> Was ich mich viel eher frage ist wer a) statt 45€ für nen PC-Spiel nun 69€ für nen XBox-Spiel ausgibt + b) auch noch das ABO bezahlt. Nen Abo bedeutet ja immmerhin das ich nur spielen kann wenn ich zahle,a lso Abo weg = Spiel nicht mehr lauffähig. Gerade bei der "Beliebtheit" von GfWL wird das wohl eher ne Lachnummer als nen funktionierendes System^^
> ...


 
naja gut man kanns aber auch übertreiben. der bekannteste ps2 emulator läuft geraaaade so flüssig auf nem heutigen highend rechner. eine ps3 oder xbox360 bräuchte ein vielfaches mehr an leistung. Heutige pcs sind deutlich besser, keine frage. aber eine Emulation frisst unglaublich viele recourcen, einfach allein durch die abbildung eines konsolen systems auf ein pc system. der pc muss mit komplizierten algorithmen einen konsolenprozessor vorgaukeln der DANN wiederum das spiel berechnet. Also in ferner zukunft sind 360 emulatoren möglich aber aus jetziger sicht gesehen noch nicht.


----------



## Cahlind (13. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube da nicht wirklich dran. Wenn es nur darum ginge dem Entwickler Kosten zu sparen dann könnte man auch die Xbox 360 komplett einmotten und die Entwickler nur noch für den PC arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Sven0815 (13. Juli 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> naja gut man kanns aber auch übertreiben. der bekannteste ps2 emulator läuft geraaaade so flüssig auf nem heutigen highend rechner. eine ps3 oder xbox360 bräuchte ein vielfaches mehr an leistung. Heutige pcs sind deutlich besser, keine frage. aber eine Emulation frisst unglaublich viele recourcen, einfach allein durch die abbildung eines konsolen systems auf ein pc system. der pc muss mit komplizierten algorithmen einen konsolenprozessor vorgaukeln der DANN wiederum das spiel berechnet. Also in ferner zukunft sind 360 emulatoren möglich aber aus jetziger sicht gesehen noch nicht.


 
Die Emulatoren sind eben Hobbyarbeiten, da sitzen keine großen teams dran die Architektur von Betriebssystem und Baupläne der Konsolen haben, daher nehme ich schon stark an das mit dem passenden Kleingeld auch ganz andere Sachen möglich sind. Die GPU ist eh DX-kompatibel, bleibt also die CPU als primäres Emulationsobjekt. Und die PowerPC-Architektur der CPU in der 360 ist ja nicht neu. Als Apple auf x86 umstieg brauchte man bspw auch Emulatoren um die alte Software lauffähig zu halten, ich zitier mal aus dem englichschen Wiki:



> During the transition from PowerPC to Intel processors, Apple realized the need to incorporate a PowerPC emulator into Mac OS X in order to protect its customers' investments in software designed to run on the PowerPC. Apple's solution is an emulator called Rosetta. *Prior to the announcement of Rosetta, industry observers assumed that any PowerPC emulator running on an x86 processor would suffer a heavy performance penalty (e.g., PearPC's slow performance). Rosetta's relatively minor performance penalty therefore took many by surprise.*



Quelle

An sich halte ich die Newsmeldung auch für nen PR-Gag, theoretisch möglich könnte es aber durchaus sein.


----------



## der-jan (13. Juli 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich hätte damit kein Problem solange es nur die Xbox360-only Spiele betrifft (Gears, Forza, Halo,...) und natürlich wäre ein Update oder Service ganz gut was dann auch die Xbox720 Spiele kompatibel macht. Es ist ja schon länger bekannt das sich Windows 8 auf Gamer konzentrieren soll, daher find ich das schon möglich.



windows 8 konzentriert sich auf "gamer"? wo hast du denn das gehört? ist da die zielgruppe nicht etwas zu klein?
hatte bis jetzt immer gehört windows 8 hat als zielgruppe portable sachen wie smartphones, touchpads etc 

na und der gedanke, daß die dann auch ihre nächste generation für pc zugänglich machen ist fernab jedem wirtschaftlichen denken 

egal: ich würde mich über doa extreme 2 auf pc freuen


----------



## der-jan (13. Juli 2011)

LorD-AcE schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie diesen Schritt gehen werden da sie damit ihre Konsolenverkäufe einschränken würden. Welcher PC-Spieler würde da noch ne XBox360 kaufen nur um bestimmte Spiele spielen zu können.



die 360 befindet sich eh im herbst ihres lebens und windows8 kommt nicht morgen sondern nächstes jahr 
von daher kann es microsoft verschmerzen, wenn in nem jahr 3-4 konsolen weniger verkaufen werden, dafür aber pc spieler spieletitel wie gear of war 2, halo 3 etc kaufen - 
davon abgesehen muss ja win8 auch irgendwelche features bieten, die umsteiger von 7 auf 8 reizen und damit hätte man zumindest "etwas"
von daher wäre das alles schon wirtschaftlich


----------



## Maverick3110 (13. Juli 2011)

Ein Xbox360 Emulator in Win8 ist nicht mehr als ein "Nice to have"

Bis es soweit ist (wäre) ist der Nachfolger der 360 sicherlich nicht mehr weit, und die 360 mit HDD wird dann für unter 100 €uro verkauft.
Bevor ich mir einen Emulator antue der nur 90% aller Spiele starten kann und davon nur 40% 1 zu 1 wiedergibt kaufe ich mir lieber eine Echte im Ausverkauf.
Oh habe ich ja schon  aber leider nicht im Ausverkauf.


----------



## scrat123 (13. Juli 2011)

klingt zwar sehr interessant, aber ich bin doch sehr skeptisch, dass man es wirklich so einfach mit der steuerung und kompatibilität hinbekommen werde....aber man darf ja noch träumen endlich red dead redemption auf dem pc zocken zukönnen...


----------



## Bynare (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn es so käme wäre das schon revolutionär. Sollte "zeitnah" auch die Next-Gen Konsole integriert werden können, wäre das für Entwickler ein Traum  - 2 Märkte auf einen Streich bedienen zu können. Für die PC-Version müßten lediglich die Auflösung und Texturschärfe angepasst werden. Mit einem besorgten Auge betrachte ich allerdings das oftmals seichte Gameplay der Konsolentitel (nicht zuletzt wg. der Steuerungsmöglichkeiten auf der Konsole - insbesondere der fehlenden Tastatur). Ich glaub das Ganze aber erst, wenn W8 damit ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## CoA-Labaer (13. Juli 2011)

Würde wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn machen. Sie verdienen mit dem "geschlossenen System" Xbox ja ganz prächtig. Und wenn man das Spiel auf PC Spielen kann kann man es auch auf PC illegal spielen. Da hätte die Xbox keinen Mehrwert mehr... und Vorteile für MS sieht man nicht.
Ich weiß nicht einmal sicher, ob man die xbox dvds überhaupt mit einem normalen dvdspieler auslesen kann. die sind ja technisch anders gestaltet. (da geflashte Xbox360 mit gebrannten dvds laufen wäre es aber zumindest zu vermuten)

Ganz klar eine Ente.

W8/Live wird Spielstände in der Cloud speichern und MS wird versuchen, dank XNA Entwickler dazu zu bekommen, Spiele übergreifend zwischen PC, Handy und Xbox zu schreiben (was ja jetzt schon geht).
Interessanter Weise wäre DAS, was ich noch am ehesten glauben würde, der Crossplatform Multiplayer. Der ist technisch gesehen nämlich jetzt schon kein Problem (nur anti-cheat-software technisch).

grüße


----------



## dekkart (13. Juli 2011)

Das Argument mit dem geschlossenen XBox Markt mag ja stimmen, aber genauso trifft es auch zu, dass man für zwei unterschiedliche Systeme entwickelt. Möglicherweise könnte man sich die ganze Portierung sparen. Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch, welche Vorstellungen Ms für die Weiterentwicklung der XBox hat. Sollte es vorerst keine neue XBox geben, könnte man auf die Weise mit einer einzigen Entwicklung den XBox Markt versorgen und gleichzeitig Spiele für neue Hardware entwickeln, also Handys oder leichte Laptops, die eine ähnliche Leistung wie die Xbox haben.


----------



## kornhill (13. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstelellen das das stimmen könnte. Es ist natürlich so das man die XBox Spiele die man schon hat, nicht einfach so in den PC schmeissen kann. Nein! Man müsste diese natürlich fest an seinen XBox oder Live Account binden. Sobald man das entsprechende Spiel mit seinem Account verlinked hat, kann man sich den Client herunterladen (wie bei Steam). Dieser wäre natürlich nicht vollständig sondern Teile davon würden über XBox Marketplace immer wieder neu geholt werden. Es wurde ja schon geschrieben das man für den Dienst den PC-XBoxSpiel-Client herunterzuladen natürlich monatlich bezahlen muss, selbst wenn man das XBox Spiel original zu hause hat. (Die CD geht ja nicht im PC)

Auf diese Weise hätte man ganz easy, nocheinmal einen riesen Absatz für die alten Xbox 360 Relikte die es bis jetzt gibt. Und kann nochmal Milliarden mit veralteten Spielen verdienen, bevor man seinen XBox Nachfolger auf den Markt bringt. Die Spiele des Xbox Nachfolgers können natürlich nicht auf Windows 8 gespielt werden! Es muss auch keine gleiche Codebasis her oder ähnliches, da in Windows 8 ein ganz einfacher Emulator integriert sein wird. 

Also für mich spricht alles dafür! Allen XBox besitzern Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, damit sie die Spiele die sie gekauft haben, nochmal auf PC in etwas schöner erleben können. Allen PC Spielern ein paar XBox Spiele verkaufen (Alan Wake und Gears of War 3 werden schon weggehen). Und alles was man machen muss ist im nächsten OS einen Emulator (den man eh schon rumliegen hat) zu integrieren und natürlich den ganzen Krampf mit Live und Marketplace mal endlich auf ein erträgliches Niveau bringen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Juli 2011)

warum sollte microsoft was für pc gamer machen? dachte die wären  alle so verhasste kriminelle raubmordkopierer


----------



## saxor29 (13. Juli 2011)

unteranderem würde das den raubkopieren eindämmen aber wiederum nicht weil ja den möglichwär wohl die xbox games zu mouten und den könnte man so gut wie zocken finde die idee blöd oder aber die games werden dafür 10-20 euro teuer xbox sollte zuxbox und pczu pc oder die wollen damit die kosten für PC und xbox ein spaaren oder so etwas


----------



## Rockyy666 (13. Juli 2011)

*Autsch*



saxor29 schrieb:


> unteranderem würde das den raubkopieren eindämmen aber wiederum nicht weil ja den möglichwär wohl die xbox games zu mouten und den könnte man so gut wie zocken finde die idee blöd oder aber die games werden dafür 10-20 euro teuer xbox sollte zuxbox und pczu pc oder die wollen damit die kosten für PC und xbox ein spaaren oder so etwas


 
Hallo,
ich würde mich freuen wenn Sie mal den Deutsch-Unterricht besuchen würden.
Wenn man Ihren Text liest könnte man meinen ein Hamster hat diesen Verfasst.

Zum Thema:

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das "Microsoft" endlich mal wieder was für die (richtigen) Gamer machen würde
,sprich Pc-Gamer. Als Microsoft mit dem "Live" Programm etwas für die Pc-Gamer machte, waren alle gespannt darauf
was sich Microsoft als nächstes einfallen lässt. Doch diese "nächste Idee" kam irgendwie nie.
Nach dieser Erholungspause ist es mal wieder an der Zeit auch etwas für die Pc-Gamer zu tun!
Da Microsoft nicht nur auf den Konsolen tätig ist, lassen sie sich nun etwas neues für "uns" einfallen.

Fazit:

Denke diese "Gerüchte" stimmen zu 80%.
Microsoft will schließlich auch so viel Umsatz machen wie geht.


----------



## Rockyy666 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde mich freuen wenn "saxor29" mal den Deutsch-Unterricht besuchen würden.
Wenn man Ihren Text liest könnte man meinen ein Hamster hat diesen Verfasst.

Zum Thema:

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das "Microsoft" endlich mal wieder was für die (richtigen) Gamer machen würde
,sprich Pc-Gamer. Als Microsoft mit dem "Live" Programm etwas für die Pc-Gamer machte, waren alle gespannt darauf
was sich Microsoft als nächstes einfallen lässt. Doch diese "nächste Idee" kam irgendwie nie.
Nach dieser Erholungspause ist es mal wieder an der Zeit auch etwas für die Pc-Gamer zu tun!
Da Microsoft nicht nur auf den Konsolen tätig ist, lassen sie sich nun etwas neues für "uns" einfallen.

Fazit:

Denke diese "Gerüchte" stimmen zu 80%.
Microsoft will schließlich auch so viel Umsatz machen wie geht.


----------



## lex23 (13. Juli 2011)

Das wär geil.


----------



## kicks (13. Juli 2011)

Thema Rechtschreibung...



Rockyy666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mich freuen[,] wenn "saxor29" mal den Deutsch-Uunterricht besuchen würden.
> Wenn man Ihren Text liest[,] könnte man meinen[,] ein Hamster hatbe diesen Vverfasst.
> 
> ...


 usw.

selfowned much recently?


----------



## Sheggo (13. Juli 2011)

Rockyy666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mich freuen wenn "saxor29" mal den Deutsch-Unterricht besuchen würden.
> Wenn man Ihren Text liest könnte man meinen ein Hamster hat diesen Verfasst.


 vielleicht war es auch einer der 1000 Affen  schließe mich aber der Aufforderung gerne an


----------



## roym899 (13. Juli 2011)

Naja die bisherigen Retail Spiele werden allein schon wegen den unterschiedlichen Laufwerken nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Domingu (13. Juli 2011)

Einerseits eine ganz gute Idee aber andererseits, könnte das ganze auch so enden, dass einfach so gut wie jedes Spiel nur noch für die 360 programmiert wird (zumindest so lange die nächste Generation noch nicht da ist) und der PC-Spieler nicht nur für das Spiel sondern auch für die Gebühr zahlen muss, kann man halt gleich doppelt abkassieren. Obwohl, ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass dafür genug Leute gleich auf Windows 8 umsteigen, damit sich so eine Masche rechnen würde...


----------



## Rockyy666 (14. Juli 2011)

kicks schrieb:


> Thema Rechtschreibung...
> 
> usw.
> 
> selfowned much recently?


 
... Schon dumm wenn man das durch ein Programm herausfinden muss


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2011)

Mich würde es nicht wundern, bei all der Software-Bibliotheken-Programmierung, wenn da im Programm nicht lediglich nur eine Abfrage steht " If XBOX 360 not found, goto end" 
Microsoft muss nur einen Weg finden, die Software möglichst kopiersicher dem PC zugänglich zu machen. Dann klappt's auch mit der Vermarktung auf dem PC. Online Märkte haben sich ja gewinnbringend etabliert, warum nicht noch am PC mitmischen, ohne groß was zu ändern?


----------



## MICHI123 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich fänd das wie gesagt super, endlich alle Halo teile zocken ohne gleich eine Konsole zu kaufen  
Aber dass der PC Die Xbox emuliert halte ich für unrealistisch, eher wahrscheinlich wäre es, dass das Spiel gestreamt wird. Das würde auch mit der monatlichen Gebühr, von der die Rede ist, zusammenpassen. Ob das schon ausgereift genug, und unser internet schnell genug ist, mag mal dahin gestellt sein.
Insgesamt glaube ich jedoch nicht so recht daran.


----------



## crypto290 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube auch nur das es ein Gerücht ist da man mind. 2 CPU Kerne oder auch 4 Kerne benötigt und man dann eh nur unter DirectX 9 Umgebung Arbeiten kann also wäre das eh Fatal bei mittlerweile DirectX 11.5 und bald 12


----------



## kicks (14. Juli 2011)

Rockyy666 schrieb:


> ... Schon dumm wenn man das durch ein Programm herausfinden muss


 
Ja, das Programm heisst "Schule". Probiers mal aus. D'oh!


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2011)

crypto290 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nur das es ein Gerücht ist da man mind. 2 CPU Kerne oder auch 4 Kerne benötigt und man dann eh nur unter DirectX 9 Umgebung Arbeiten kann also wäre das eh Fatal bei mittlerweile DirectX 11.5 und bald 12



Und wo soll da jetzt das Problem sein? Das heißt doch nur, dass es mit dem PC kein Problem sein sollte, XBOX 360 Software zu nutzen.


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2011)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja, das Programm hei*ß*t "Schule". Probier*'*s mal aus.


 
Jaja 



> D'oh!


 
Dem Nix Deutsch


----------



## kicks (14. Juli 2011)

ß benutze ich generell nicht in Foren, aber die Umlaute habe ich mir wieder angewöhnt für Leute wie dich. D'oh!


----------



## Grimsight (14. August 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass man eine Xbox360 DVD einlegen kann und dann das Spiel in Windows 8 spielen kann. Es wird sich vielmehr um diese ganzen Arcard games drehen, da diese auch auf dem Phone laufen.

Allerdings wollte MS auch Kinect für PC herausbringen und wenn MS ein neues Betriebssystem für Mobile Geräte herausbringt, bei denen die mindestkonfiguration so hoch ist, dass auch auf einem Tablet und einem Phone Xbox360 spiele möglich wären, dann könnten sie auch eine Windows 8 version heruashauen die Xbox 360 spiele abspielt.

Das wäre auf jeden Fall möglich, wenn man sich anschaut, dass die neue Playstation Vita ebenfalls die Grafik einer ps3 erreicht und ca 250 € kosten wird. hinzu kommt, dass die 360 nicht wirklich viel Power hat. einen x86 Prozessor mit 3 Kernen und 3 ghz, dazu eine schache ATI Grafikkarte und 512 mb ram. Ich denke nichtmal das man da viel emulieren muss, da es sich ja hier im Prinziep um fast normale Computerteile handelt. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Leitung auf Mobilen Geräten aufgrund der geringeren Auflösung auch nicht so hoch sein muss und die Entwickler eh dazu gezwungen sind ihre Spiele für diese geräte umzuprogramieren, da man in ein Tab keine DVD einlegen kann.

Man darf also spekulieren, ich würde jedoch den Leuten bei MS empfehlen, dass sie Windows 8 mit 360 Spielesupport herausbringen und Tablets und Phones Hardwareauflagen gibt um solche Spiele abspielen zu können. 

Wenn ich wissen würde das dies zu 100% so kommt, würde ich mir sofort Aktien von MS kaufen, denn das würde einschlagen wie eine Bombe.

1. Xbox 360 Spiele kosten in der Regel 10€ mehr, welche sch MS unter den nagel reißt. Wenn nun alle zukünftigen Spiele unter einer neuen Marke heruaskommen die Xbox360 und Win 8 kompatibel sind, streicht MS auch die Kohle der PC Spieler ein.

2. Xbox 360 Spiele auf einem Tab oder Phone, dass wäre sicher ein Kaufanreiz für viele.

3. So könnte auch das videoportal der Xbox 360 auf den anderen Systemen anwendung finden und MS Geld einbringen. MS hätte damit eine Antwort auf iTunes und könnte sich eine Scheibe vom Kuchen abschneiden.

4. So ließe sich auch der Homeserver besser verkaufen, wenn man darauf alles ablegen könnte um die Daten von allen Geräten aus zu erreichen.

5. Zum Schutz vor Raubkopien kann ich nur sagen, die Xbox 360 ist eh geknackt und der Onlinedienst Live bieten eine gute Mlglichkeit bei Raubkopien, den Account zu sperren.

Möglich wäre auch ein zertifiziertes DVD Laufwerk, dass die DVDs nach orginialität überprüft.

Trotzdem räume ich dem ganzen nur eine 10% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein.
Arcard Games hingegeb halte ich für sehr Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2011)

Angeblich sollen in dem Kernel von Windows 8 folgende zwei Strings gefunden worden sein.


> XBOX_360_SYSTEM_CRASH
> XBOX_360_SYSTEM_CRASH_RESERVED



http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/07/12/windows.8.to.allow.playing.xbox.360.games/

Die Nachricht ist aber schon etwas älter. Diese Strings könnten aber auch, falls es stimmt,  nur dazu integriert worden sein, um möglicherweise die Portierung von XBox 360 Spielen auf den PC zu erleichtern.


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2011)

Hm, ich hab eine andere ... für mich sinnvollere Erklärung gelesen: man soll mit Windows bestimmte Dinge auf der 360 Steuern können, sei es ein Download etc., falls es nun einen Fehler auf der Konsole gibt, wird die Meldung an den Windows PC übertragen.

Halte ich persönlich für plausibler ...


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab eine andere ... für mich sinnvollere Erklärung gelesen: man soll mit Windows bestimmte Dinge auf der 360 Steuern können, sei es ein Download etc., falls es nun einen Fehler auf der Konsole gibt, wird die Meldung an den Windows PC übertragen.
> 
> Halte ich persönlich für plausibler ...


Ich schreibe die Wörter wie 'könnten' und 'möglicherweise' bewusst dazu. Mit diesem Beispiel wollte ich nur deutlich machen, dass es noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass unter Windows 8 auch Xbox-Spiele laufen.

Allerdings wären die Namen der Strings für eine Fehlermeldung wie du sie als Beispiel mit dem Download gebracht hast meiner Meinung nach eher bescheiden. Zumindest frage ich mich, wie die Xbox bei einem Systemcrash die Fehlermeldung an den PC sendet.
Aber gut, dazu kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Programmierung für Xbox.


----------



## Kwengie (19. Mai 2012)

das wäre ein Grund für mich, Windows 8 zu kaufen, aber meinen PC benutze ich immer noch als Arbeitsrechner, auf dem verschiedene Programme mitunter gleichzeitig geöffnet sind. 

Als Betriebssystem eines Bürorechners  wird Windows 8 meiner Meinung versagen und floppen.


----------

